# surf is back on 8-9 08



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

went to surfside this morning, the water was sandy green just how i like it. unded up 2 short. hot head jr was unstopable. bite ended at 10:00 and the water was looking better than when we got there. be back in the morn.. first light be on the 2nd gut.


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Very Nice MadMike


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

nice mess of fish!!
What kind of bait ??


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Hot head = bone with pink head, right?


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*fish*

Hey Mike, how was the seaweed? Thinking about going in the morning. Thanks Doug


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

VERY LITTLE SEAWEED


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Trying to decide on Surfside or Matty... leaving Katy around 3:30 am for that early bite.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

Great report, i wanted to go this morning but i looked at the water yesterday evening and it was still sandy but it was greening up in the guts! good deal , Thanks again!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

MadMike said:


> went to surfside this morning, the water was sandy green just how i like it. unded up 2 short. hot head jr was unstopable. bite ended at 10:00 and the water was looking better than when we got there. be back in the morn.. first light be on the 2nd gut.


VERY welcome news and great report, Mike! I'll be in there this evening. Hope the tide is low.


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice job.


What part of Surfside? Pay beach or free beach?


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Reel men don't pay for their beach!

Seriously I don't but thought about it to fish near the jettys


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

TheAnt said:


> VERY welcome news and great report, Mike! I'll be in there this evening. Hope the tide is low.


Incoming tide this afternoon/evening... you'll be golden.

http://tidesonline.noaa.gov/plotcomp.shtml?station_info=8771510+Galveston+Pleasure+Pier,+TX


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

hilldo said:


> Incoming tide this afternoon/evening... you'll be golden.
> 
> http://tidesonline.noaa.gov/plotcomp.shtml?station_info=8771510+Galveston+Pleasure+Pier,+TX


Nice li9nk, thanks! The moon will be right overhead I think at 19:00 and your link shows a strong inrush... should be purty goot!


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the report, nice haul!


----------



## dalcowboy (Nov 22, 2007)

hey were heading out of katy tomorrow as well. were hittinh matty on our kayaks the bite on in matty hilldo?


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Just curious, do trout like the pretty greenish water better then the dirty mirky water when its churned up? I know bull Reds like the dirty water. I'm just curious b/c I fished the surf in Port A last Sun and Mon and there was tons of bait in the water but no trout. The water was very murky but was green past the 2-3 sand bar and getting better when we left. Sorry for the question, I'm not very experienced at fishing the surf for trout. Beautiful catch by the way.


----------



## TLCurd (Feb 13, 2008)

I still don't understand. How much and where do you pay to access the beach in surfside? Is the beach drivable with a car? I've been wanting to take my fly rod down there for some time and finally have an opportunity either tomorrow morning or monday morning. So any help on how to accomplish this is much appreciated! Great catch man!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Surfside*

hwy 332 runs straight into the start of the pay beach,then goes north or left from there for a couple of miles! 1 time annual fee paid at the entrance $8 some soft spots here and there depending on the traffic and tides but almost alway's driveable in a two wheel drive!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

TLCurd said:


> I still don't understand. How much and where do you pay to access the beach in surfside? Is the beach drivable with a car? I've been wanting to take my fly rod down there for some time and finally have an opportunity either tomorrow morning or monday morning. So any help on how to accomplish this is much appreciated! Great catch man!


Highway332 ends/T's into Blue Water Highway at Surfside at the south end of the Intracoastal waterway bridge. To the right is the Surfside Jetty. BWH goes all along the coast to San Lois Pass Bridge and onto the Galveston Island.

Surfside runs from the Jetty, past Hwy332, and down to beach entrance 3 or 4. I think if you go into 4 a right (not allowed by car) is onto Surfside and a left is open to San Louis Pass.

I fish anywhere along there. Look for slicks, birds, and guts. Search for "read surf" in these forums.

Across BWH is the Christmas Bastrop Bay system and some saltwater lakes. There are entrances to those in places (watch for mud after rains) where you can set up a lawn chair or wade. Bottoms vary between sand, shell, and nasty muck that is awesome tiresome.

Near SLP on the bay side is Cold Pass. It is accessible by walk but toward the houses on the right is pretty mucky. Walking out you can go only so far to the drop off in the pass. Stiff currents there.

BEWARE SLP and Cold Pass drop offs. The sand will wash from under your feet. People die at SLP and The Mouth of the Brazos at Brian Beach every year. If you don't know what you are doing proceed with extreme caustion and I advise floatation devices.

Other items of interest are sharks which can take your fish. Don't tie your stringer around your waist and get pulled to the deep water and its currents.

I am no expert and probably did not do all this justice but I do respect those places.

Sorry for the tome but I feel gregarious today


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I am envious. Nothing better then surf trout.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

dalcowboy said:


> the bite on in matty hilldo?


I haven't heard anything... Pops fished the galveston side of San Luis with croaker and shrimp and EDs and all that and they had nine by 11 am.

The guy he fished with limited out the day before but he said the water was a little off today but not too bad.

No reports from Matty yet.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

hey hilldo,
did your dads buddy limit out in the surf? just curious - had a buddy down on friday and said the water was rough.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*surf*

great report,wtg on specs..


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow! You seem to be the only one that found them today...nice stringer.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice catch


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

thats a nice mess of fish congrats


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

TheAnt said:


> VERY welcome news and great report, Mike! I'll be in there this evening. Hope the tide is low.


I went this evening and it looked good enough but I didn't fare so well as before the storm. If you were the guys with a constantly bent rods to my left let me know what you were using because I got one 10-12" spec.

Oh well, it was pretty out there anyway, saw fitches inna water and dolphins and pelicans and such. God's creation makes it all good.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

TheAnt said:


> I went this evening and it looked good enough but I didn't fare so well as before the storm. If you were the guys with a constantly bent rods to my left let me know what you were using because I got one 10-12" spec.
> 
> Oh well, it was pretty out there anyway, saw fitches inna water and dolphins and pelicans and such. God's creation makes it all good.


 live bait = bent rods


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

*Live bait*

Absolutely...A quart of live shrimp quarantees catching anything in the water including trout or mackeral and since I don't get to fish that often it makes it a great trip...especially if the kids are along...you'd better be catching something!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

dbarham said:


> live bait = bent rods


I had live bait but musta not been presenting it right.

I think they had them silver plates with glass covers on them like at those fancy resturants.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

love that surf! nice work!!


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

I dont care what people say Live croaker = an easy limit in the surf!!!! Nice keepers too!!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Chris9681 said:


> I dont care what people say Live croaker = an easy limit in the surf!!!! Nice keepers too!!!!


 yep too pricey for me topwaters


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Chris9681 said:


> I dont care what people say Live croaker = an easy limit in the surf!!!! Nice keepers too!!!!


They wasn't workin for me... I guess I stink or sompin.


----------

